# Ask me about Human Behavior...



## Mtsky112 (Feb 1, 2013)

I hold a Bachelor's and Master's degree in Social Work . I also have a background in International Studies with emphasis on Anthropology. I love watching people, learning from them and studying the systems in which people/society function. Now I am far from a wealth of knowledge but I still may have some good information as to why people/characters think, feel and act the way they do. If nothing else, I enjoy being a soundboard and helping people brainstorm. I think making people think, see different sides to issues and I have found that this can be helpful during Character development.


----------



## JohnKPatterson (Feb 16, 2013)

Mtsky, thank you for offering help. This is something I'd love to find out more about.

I did have a couple of things I'm wondering about in my own work. Chiefly, what requires someone to abandon their sibling?

Via flashbacks, one of my main characters is shown to have drifted around a country with his sister. Then when she gets kidnapped by a shady brothel and the brother can't find anyone to help him get her out, he naturally does a lot to try taking her back. But at one point...he just gives up. It's a decision that has tortured him since then.

The problem is I haven't been able to justify that crucial decision, beyond him being tired of defeat when he tries getting her out of the brothel, and his saying "Well, winter was coming and I had to go find shelter and start taking care of myself." The latter especially feels artificial and not at all convincing. Did you have any ideas how to remedy this and make his rationale a little more convincing? The best I can come up with is the fact that he's generally only a hero when he doesn't have time to think about it. Lots of time on his hands means he can talk himself out of doing something brave, and I'm wondering if that might help give an explanation for why he'd abandon his own sister.


----------



## Jaredonian (Feb 16, 2013)

In the example you mentioned there John, I think you would be able to make it work if you made the character know deep down that he was not helping her because of cowardice (perhaps the person running the brothel is a well known and dangerous criminal), and that he was just using his excuse to cover that up.  Eventually, you could have it so that the guilt he feels could eventually force him to go and do something about it, particularly if you had some sort of catalyst event like he goes to see her one time and she has a bunch of bruises or something.  Cowardice in a main character isn't necessarily a bad thing as long as they are able to overcome it in the end.


----------



## wordwalker (Feb 17, 2013)

Jaredonian said:


> Cowardice in a main character isn't necessarily a bad thing as long as they are able to overcome it in the end.



A good point. A twist like this is taking the risk of making the character look cowardly, so confronting that weakness might be the best answer.

Here's another: he doesn't exactly give up, he has one hope of getting her out not quite yet --maybe a contact he's waiting to hear from, or an event he might sneak her away during-- and that gets delayed. He keeps waiting for his chance, and it never comes and he gets too used to waiting... or even, he learns she's died or been moved to somewhere else and he can't track her.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 17, 2013)

Jaredonian said:


> Cowardice in a main character isn't necessarily a bad thing as long as they are able to overcome it in the end.



I'm even fine if they don't overcome it, with the 'transformation' in the character being one where they move from a place where overcoming it was still a possibility, to a place where they realize they can never overcome it. That could be an interesting story. The MC doesn't have to prevail in the end.


----------



## Mtsky112 (Feb 17, 2013)

Self doubt can be a powerful force. "who am I kidding, I can never save her." and the idea of what could find could terrify him. What if she is dead? What me showing up would make this worse? What if they kill her because of me? These fears can lead to thoughts of self doubt and with people not helping him, telling him it is a hopeless fight...that could lead to him stopping. Some may see it as cowardice but people do it ever day. Give up on dreams, fights, causes because of that voice of self doubt that yells so loud..."you aren't good enough. stong enough. smart enough." 
Somethings else that could add to it is the feeling that he couldn't protect her. Even if he wasn't there when she was taken, it is the brother's unspoken responsibility to take care of the sister. No matter the age difference. He could see it has his fault which could add another layer to the self doubt and fear that can become overwhelming.  
Hope this helps...


----------

